

What language features do you miss in C#? - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/2013/03/01/what-language-features-do-you-miss-in-c/

======
bsilvereagle
The ability to tell the Compiler I don't particularly care for type safety and
want a byte of 0x01 to be true in certain situations. Especially in the
.NETMF.

~~~
fekberg
Couldn't you just use `dynamic` for the first feature?

